# Rubik's cube music (inspired by Michael Womack)



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2012)

I truly believe that this is as masterpiece, but obviously its not as good as Womack's music.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 11, 2012)

Magnificent.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

I give this a 7, 7.5 at best. Slightly sloppy and the harmony was lacking. Womack's was definitely a 10.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love it


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 11, 2012)

C# minor if I'm correct.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 11, 2012)

Reminds me of this.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 11, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL :')


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> C# minor if I'm correct.



H# major.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Reminds me of this.


No wonder it reminds you of this.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 16, 2012)

the end was awesome


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would like to be your manager, but I get half of the profits.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 16, 2012)

It might be hard to perform live.
It might be possible if there was a cubing band each playing a cube.

At band try-out:
"So what can you do?"
"I play a pretty mean rhytmic 2x2"
"Oh, sorry. We where looking for a 7x7 solo player"

Maybe an idea for next years US nat. talent show.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2012)

There are a good range of sounds there, I particularly like the big bass hit from the cube drop, with a little proper editing you could get some good beats out of this.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 16, 2012)

Godmil said:


> There are a good range of sounds there, I particularly like the big bass hit from the cube drop, with a little proper editing you could get some good beats out of this.



Thanks. Btw this is what my editing looked like:


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Thanks. Btw this is what my editing looked like:



Wait I missed something, I was meaning the OP...
*checks back through the thread.

Oh yes! Now that's what I was hoping for  Well done Cameron.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 16, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Wait I missed something, I was meaning the OP...
> *checks back through the thread.
> 
> Oh yes! Now that's what I was hoping for  Well done Cameron.



Woops, I though your post was referring to my video, which also had lots of cube drops in it.  Thanks again though.


----------

